# Shooting deer in the water



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

OK this was brought up in another thread but I would really like to get some clarification. I know that its illegal to shoot a swiming deer . What about one standing in the water ? Where would I find this law ? Thanks in advance .


Jward


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Here is the rule from the " Wildlife Conservation Orders "

3.100 Taking of deer; unlawful acts.

(2) A person shall not pursue, capture, shoot, kill, chase, follow, harass, or harm a deer while the deer is swimming in a pond, lake, stream, or other body of water.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIII_128581_7.pdf

Under the law it just states "swimming" nothing about standing. 

--------------------------

OPINION:
But, use some common sense. If a deer was standing in water deep enough to float (chest deep) ,I would say it was swimming.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, I have always thought that if a deer was walking or at least had its feet on the ground it was legal . I am relieved to know that I was doing it right .


Jward


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That law was changed quite a few years back. 
I was illegal to shoot any deer in water.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Airoh said:


> That law was changed quite a few years back.
> I was illegal to shoot any deer in water.


To be illegal, the deer has to be in the act of swimming, according to what is written in the hunting digest. If a deer is standing in water, it is a legal target.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I think all that Airoh is saying was that way way back in his teenage years it was illegal to shoot a deer in water at all, then the law was changed to what you posted...Not sure but thats what I read from his post 

Thanks and nice to know also the law though.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

shooting at swimming deer is a noo no! i see plenty of bucks and doe's feeding on pond weeds and lilly pads every year chest deep in water during the summer but never when hunting season rolls around.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> I think all that Airoh is saying was that way way back in his teenage years it was illegal to shoot a deer in water at all, then the law was changed to what you posted...Not sure but thats what I read from his post
> 
> Thanks and nice to know also the law though.


It wasn't quite my teen years but I did mean that it was illegal at one time to shoot deer standing in water. It was changed about 9 years ago.


----------

